# Help with Legality's moving to Malia for 6 months



## laurauk31 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi,

Im moving to malia for 6 months next year and need to know what i need to do to stay legally.

Im a uk citizen and will be moving over with my 4 yr old, I have house rented for 6 months but need to know what else i need to do i understand i can stay for 3 months but after that am unsure as to what i need to do and where etc?

I will not be working and can financially support myself whilst there.


Please any help is apreciated


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

As you are a UK citizen there should be no problem staying as long as you want. If your child is going to attend school there are formalities and expenses you will have. Make sure you have an EU Health Card for both of you as health care can be expensive.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

to be 100% legal, after 3 months you should apply to the local Aliens Bureau and obtain a Certificate of Registration which replaced the old Residence Permit a number of years ago. If you dont have the patience to spend the entire day running about, hire a lawyer who will be able to get it done quicker.....below, I quote

Under article 8 of the new presidential decree and article 8 of the EU directive, EU citizens who wish to stay in another member state for more than three months are required to apply for a registration certificate (veveosi eggrafis) at their local aliens bureau. The registration certificate does not have to be renewed.

Previous legislation required non-Greek EU citizens to obtain a residence permit that had to be renewed every five years.

To register, EU citizens are required to submit the following documents: a valid identity card or passport; confirmation of engagement from the applicant's employer or a certificate of employment or proof that they are self-employed. Those who are not active in the labour market will only need to submit proof of medical insurance and that they have sufficient monetary resources for themselves and their family.

The registration certificate should be issued on the spot. It is also free of charge.

EU citizens who do not register will be subject to a fine of at least 59 euros, based on articles 8 and 27 of the new decree and article 458 of the Greek Penal Code. 

That is to be 100% legal but I know people who have been here for many many years and have not done so.

To legally rent a house / flat, you will also need a tax number which is easily obtained from the local tax office. In all cases it helps an awful lot if you take a native Greek with you, even if you are fluent.


----------



## GR Joe (Nov 28, 2011)

laurauk31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im moving to malia for 6 months next year and need to know what i need to do to stay legally.
> 
> ...


If you are only coming here for 6 months you are fine without any paperwork, after that if you decide to stay longer you need to register with the police "aliens" department - not a big deal they just give you an ID card which is actually helpful as you no longer have to carry your passport as ID. **** luck


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

GR Joe,

Please take the time to read my post directly above yours.....I quote you "If you are only coming here for 6 months you are fine without any paperwork," WRONG WRONG WRONG The LAW states what I posted above


----------



## GR Joe (Nov 28, 2011)

xenos said:


> GR Joe,
> 
> Please take the time to read my post directly above yours.....I quote you "If you are only coming here for 6 months you are fine without any paperwork," WRONG WRONG WRONG The LAW states what I posted above


that may be technically correct but when I went to register the cops told me to go away - "your english , you dont need to register" - direct quote.
I finally registered 18months later when i changed jobs and the new accountant wanted to see my card. only in greece


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

ou need to register with the police "aliens" department - not a big deal.....if you call spending ALL DAY (from about 6am) pottering from one office to another "not a big deal", then you are made of sterner stuff than I am my friend.

What I would suggest is that they hire a lawyer - mine cost me about 70 - to do all the legwork and office wandering for you. Make sure you have all the required documents beforehand, and exrta copies of everything


----------

